# Off to Ibiza in the morning...



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

...Mp3 player loaded with Falla Rodrigo Granados Albeniz also Jarabe de Palo and Amaral...
Let a week Fully Inclusive festivities commence...Hold the fort Chaps and Chapesses!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ have a good time, good weather, and good listening.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ have a good time, good weather, and good listening.


I second that motion!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

JACE said:


> I second that motion!


I third it. Have a great time!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

If you see Abbey Clancy, tell her the trunk guy with the golden sword says hi! 

Have a great time in any case.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Well Im back...It was hot! I drank unfeasable amounts of Cruzcampo and Estrella, put on weight, Got drenched with water by a drag act, dressed up as scary spice and forced onto a stage by two large chested lady impressionists, attacked by Zanzare till I had to jump in the Mediterranean for cover. Watched one of our holiday reps drink eight shots off the trot in record time, Left for dead, baking by the hotel pool side with Wife and Daughter for the last two days.


Bl***y great!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We've missed you - welcome home!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Cheers! Just browing the Photo's and Video now..


----------

